# Planning to work and apply for PR in Canada.Can you assist me?



## makristinaignacio (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there. I am so glad to find this website online. I am certain that this could help me to be oriented with the culture of Canada. I intend to work there in Canada by next year most probably and currently now in Hong Kong to gain experience in domestic help because that is the easiest way to be there according to my friends. I am a graduate of A.B. Psychology and i worked in AXA Philippines (an insurance company) for more than 2years. I am 26years old and my entire experience is in sales all my life. I have been convinced by my bestfriend who is a nurse to move together with her in Canada yet it would be difficult and costly for us if we process it in our country in Philippines that is why we decided to work and gain experience in Hong Kong for the meantime. Now we are already in Hong Kong and working already for our dream destination which is Canada. I would surely appreciate if you could assist us how to find employers there in Canada without spending much but of course it will be in 6months time after now when we are eligible already...yet i would truly appreciate if you give me some tips to get started. 

Thank you so much in advance. Have a great day to those who are able to read my post.

best regards, 

kristina


----------

